# What does Uber base its mileage on?



## ooberEATSgoober (Mar 7, 2017)

Say I have a delivery and it's 6 miles away. Uber pays me for 3.5! Then I have to dispute it and go back and forth and MAYBE they adjust it.

What do they base it on? I have an Android phone. As soon as I "Start trip", I hit Navigate and it gives me directions with Google Maps. I follow the directions, and I'm done. But Uber always gives me less miles traveled than I actually do. If it's .5 here and there, I can live with it. But the disparity between 3.5 and 6 is pretty big, and it happens often enough.

Anyone else deal with this?


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

UE deliveries are based on the shortest distance from the restaurant to the destination. Regardless of the route you choose, you'll only be paid for the shortest route.


----------



## seeffff (Mar 6, 2017)

I use Waze instead of Google Maps and although I don't look too closely, I think the miles paid reflect the miles drove pretty well.


----------



## ooberEATSgoober (Mar 7, 2017)

I'll try Waze. Maybe it'll take me longer to get to the destination, but at least I'll get paid for what I drive.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

The miles paid have never matched my Waze or Googlemaps nav. I have no idea how Uber bases their pay for delivery.


----------



## algorhythm (Mar 6, 2017)

In NYC, they have been using the shortest distance, regardless of time spent. I sometimes use the quicker way (i.e. highways in outer boroughs) and find that its not based on distance driven always. I'm gonna dispute some weird fares that have a large difference between distance driven, and distance to destination from the restaurant.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Uber bases its mileage rate on unicorns and rainbows.

atleast it seems like it.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The distance is measured in a straight line I'm point A to point B. The distance is measured as the birds fly. They are linear mile. It's how all these GPS measurements work even something associated with delivering people or packages for example Garmin when it gives you the distance it's in a straight line


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ooberEATSgoober said:


> Say I have a delivery and it's 6 miles away. Uber pays me for 3.5! Then I have to dispute it and go back and forth and MAYBE they adjust it.
> 
> What do they base it on? I have an Android phone. As soon as I "Start trip", I hit Navigate and it gives me directions with Google Maps. I follow the directions, and I'm done. But Uber always gives me less miles traveled than I actually do. If it's .5 here and there, I can live with it. But the disparity between 3.5 and 6 is pretty big, and it happens often enough.
> 
> Anyone else deal with this?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Tonight's deliveries were all based on shortest routes on google maps. I started the delivery. Checked all the routes on both nav systems. Then compared them to what Uber paid after completing the trip.


----------



## Marcello philly (Feb 23, 2017)

From 3 different itinerary . Uber miles cames shorter than them all ??
Measured in straight lines ??
This how all GPS work?? Why my GPS from another galaxy maybe.

ADVICE : check your trips, u only getting paid through mileage, even tips bye bye gone . Uber don't like tipping.

First u start the trip the GPS give the mileage OK let's say is 3.4 miles and this is the optimum shortest way . 
All right u start driving u mess up let say u take longer way and u make 4 miles. 
I believe u should get paid for 3.4 at least . 
No Uber gives u 2.9 mile 1/2 mile less.


----------



## ooberEATSgoober (Mar 7, 2017)

Uber needs to give us their own navigation to follow then. Unfair for me to drive 6-7 miles but get paid for 3-4. Then on top of that, double park my car, risk a ticket, and all for no tip because Uber tells customers not to tip!


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Is the blue-line path the app suggests not how it bases its pay?


----------



## Marcello philly (Feb 23, 2017)

Uber is 50 billion worth company . they use advanced and sophisticated GPS and software . however its cheap company for drivers they willing to give the city 3 or 4 millions, they give customer free food .. 
But when it came to drivers and getting paid fair they cut your mileage every trip . and they making money doing it if u consider 12 000 drivers in Philly .


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Check the driver agreement for EATS. I know that Grubhub, for instance, pays mileage as the crow flies - not by the shortest driven path. Uber may have adopted a similar pay structure for delivery.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yesterday's fares matched within .1 miles with Waze shortest route.


----------



## ooberEATSgoober (Mar 7, 2017)

I guess I should start taking shortest distance rather than quickest, since I'm not getting anything extra for getting the customer their food faster. No tips, nothing. Only thing is, I lose time in getting my next delivery. I guess it's time to choose whether I want the right amount per delivery, or just more deliveries.


----------



## EricYoungOnline (Mar 17, 2017)

Go4 said:


> Tonight's deliveries were all based on shortest routes on google maps. I started the delivery. Checked all the routes on both nav systems. Then compared them to what Uber paid after completing the trip.


Well, your personal experience covers a study of how many trips - 1000? 5000?

Or did you look at just 4? or 2?

Would anyone here give UE the benefit of the doubt? What I do know is that when I click on GoogleMaps, it NEVER pulls up the shortest distance in miles. What it does pull up the shortest distance in time.

Usually, this is done by avoiding left turns and U-turns where possible and results in minor variation of time/miles (+/- a minute or +/- a 1/4-mile). However, there have been numerous times GoogleMaps tried "saving" me a single minute (or less) at the fuel/maintenance/depreciation expense of driving two or more extra miles in driving distance.



galileo5 said:


> Is the blue-line path the app suggests not how it bases its pay?


No one knows.

But it could be the basis of a class action suit if some broke-ass lawyer ends up doing deliveries.


----------



## Marcello philly (Feb 23, 2017)

Anyway the whole argument is driver get paid for what he runs for and things being fair for everyone.
Uber have the technology to track driver itinerary and knows how many miles that was .


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

EricYoungOnline said:


> Well, your personal experience covers a study of how many trips - 1000? 5000?
> 
> Or did you look at just 4? or 2?


LOL Not 5,000 but not 2. Been doing EATS only for the past month. During the boost period (1.6 boost, 3-4 hours each day) I get maybe 2 EATS per hour. So this isn't a big sample.
Every trip I have been recording restaurant, name, WAZE distance estimate (3 routes est. each), customer tip or not, customer outside or not. Then when done I record Uber's mileage and my pay from Uber.
Funny Uber's mileage payout has always been close to the minimum mileage WAZE suggested. +/- .2 miles.

BTW, sorry EricYoungOnline, you sound like I offended you somehow.

If you wonder why I'm doing EATS only, come on over and smell my car.


----------



## EricYoungOnline (Mar 17, 2017)

Go4 said:


> BTW, sorry EricYoungOnline, you sound like I offended you somehow.
> 
> If you wonder why I'm doing EATS only, come on over and smell my car.


I took no offense from what you said; I was just looking for sourcing/citations/evidence to even guess as to the possible validity of your statement (i.e., methodology and sample size being at the top of the list).

Uber, PM, GH and the rest are so opaque as to their contractual relationship with their so-called independent contractors. That we are here on this forum trying to guess the terms of our agreement is, however, pretty offensive to me.


----------

